# Pie Crust Press Anyone ?



## W.Y. (Jul 19, 2010)

Has anyone here ever made a pie crust press like shown ? 
If so I would like to pick your brains on a few aspects of it.
A couple members of a church brought it here today ask if I could make one for them. The one shown was originally made for 4" pies and they want a six inch one like for the aluminum pie plate size shown. .
The only reason my feeble attempts at segmentation are in the picture is that I was showing them to the people that brought the press  here  and they were on kitchen the table at the same time  .


----------



## Pens By Scott (Jul 19, 2010)

Fascinating project, I'm looking forward to reading about how it goes.  I do not however have any knowledge on how to make one, other than to copy what you have before you, and scale it up.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 19, 2010)

William -

You might try contacting these folks in Winnepeg.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jul 19, 2010)

I've never made one myself, but it looks pretty straight forward.  Obviously, the trickiest part is turning the top and bottom exactly the same angle and size.  It's just a question of going nice and easy and taking a lot of measurements as you go along.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 19, 2010)

Very interesting.  Never heard of it before.  Anxious to see how it works out.  Maybe I'd get more berry pies if I made one for my wife and a 6" pie would be just the right size for me.


----------



## Fred (Jul 19, 2010)

I think that you could make a bunch of them in your spare time. Just think of all the fresh pies you will be receiving as well.


----------



## holmqer (Jul 20, 2010)

I think you will need to experiment with making pie crusts and getting them turned into pies until you get it "right"


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 20, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> William -
> 
> You might try contacting these folks in Winnepeg.


 
Leave it to Lou to know anything and everything about "FOOD".


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 21, 2010)

I sure won't be making any of these for  home use or for re-sale items.

Thanks for your replies and here are my latest thoughts on this project . 

I was having second thoughts about doing this one but will probably give it a try anyway as soon as I can get back in the shop from my hand injury. ..
It looked easy enough until I started thinking about it having to have an even thickness of crust all around. The top cone shaped piece would have to be dead center into the bottom piece and the space at the bottom would also have to allow for the same thickness of crust as the sides. 
A slight misalignment front or back or sideways when securing the hinges could cause a thin crust on one side and thick on the other . Same for back and front.

I am always up to a challenge and seeing as this is going to be a no charge undertaking for a church apart from the hardwood and supplies (no labor charge ) I am going to have to find out the thickness that is required for the crust. I also need to know if the crust needs to come over the top edge or just stop at the top ..
I am thinking if I turn the piece first that the aluminum pie plate fits into and then hot glue or double sided tape fasten some shims on the inside edges and the bottom for the required thickness of the pie crust , then I could start turning the inside cone part until it fit snugly against the shims . If all goes well to that point , it would be just a case of very accurate alignment of hinges on the top and bottom boards.



BTW , those boards look like they are long enough to provide the needed leverage but they are not. Just under where the aluminum pie plate is sitting the wood shows where a hydraulic press comes down and presses the dough out. The handles are just a means of sliding the assembly in under the press.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 21, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> William -
> 
> You might try contacting these folks in Winnepeg.



Hi Lou.
I just now noticed your message, Thanks for  link. I will check it out.


----------



## titan2 (Jul 21, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> William -
> 
> You might try contacting these folks in Winnepeg.


 

_That looks like where the press came from......watched a couple of their viedos.  It's pretty cool and all they used was their hands.....nothing extra.  Looks like you can purchase the size needed from them!_
 
_Have fun!_
 
 
_Barney_


----------



## jskeen (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey William, I don't know if you are interested in changing the design, but a pin and hole up in the front would make the alignment of the hinges and the amount of play that works its way into them over time a lot less critical.  If you tapered the end of the dowel so that it is smaller than the hole to start, but fits side to side pretty precisely the last half inch or so would take the strain off the hinges and keep things from sliding around when put under the press.  

Just a thought 

James


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jul 30, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> William -
> 
> You might try contacting these folks in Winnepeg.



Check out the fried pie press.  There is a video on it's use.  Some fried Empanadas with filling of your choice, now that sounds Yummy.......


----------

